# dust covers



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

My projector is in the family room/den and I'm looking to find either a custom made or off the shelf dust cover for it. I have collectables in the same room and I notice how much dust they collect. 
I have a PT-AE2000 which is just a big black box so I don't think it would be hard to find some kind of soft cover to fit it. The projector is above the seating area so it's within reach to take off each time I want to watch a movie. Just looking for something that looks neat....not like a pillow case just thrown over it.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Check your local area for a seamstress that can sew heavy material. Have a nice cover made out of vinyl, leather or some other heavy duty material.

Something like this found on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Vinyl-Dust-Cover-Size-14-5/dp/B006J7SGCW


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I have an AE2000 projector (actually two stacked for 3D) and needed a cover like you. The projectors are located on an oak table so I built an oak box out of oak plywood and solid oak corner stock, and stained it to match the table. To get a good air seal, I sealed the inside joints with silicone, and used an EDPM rubber gasket around the bottom which sets on the table surface. (The gasket is a weather seal product readily available at stores like Home Depot.) My house is pretty dusty, but this cover seems to keep it away from the projectors though they still accumulate some from being uncovered while in use. Sometimes I borrow one of the projectors for use at another location, and I use a brown beach towel there which also seems to work well. The color matches its surroundings and blends in. 

I've had vinyl covers before, and they can get brittle as they age and outgas vinyl chloride which is not good for electronic equipment (it combines with moisture to make an acid). Second to my wood hard-cover, I would prefer a waterproof nylon material (which I do use with my computer equipment). It holds up well as long as it's inside, and keeps dust out pretty well. It's also flexible and stays that way for many years.

In any case, I think you'll benefit from using any type of dust cover since the AE2000 is a bit prone to dust in the optical path and prevention is worth it.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

How about a simple spandex cover? Something with a drawstring. Make sure it is washable - it's going to get dusty...

Example - obviously the wrong size/shape:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/musicians-gear-61-and-76-key-stretchy-keyboard-cover


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

My sister had a custom cover made for a flat screen that's located in a patio outside. It was made out of vinyl with felt backing. They made it so it fit over the tv perfectly and with cut outs for the mount... nice but expensive.
That spandex cover is more what I'm looking for, I don't want anything too bulky. Looking to keep it cheap and neat looking.


----------

